# Suchen ab sofort Elektroniker/in für Automatisierungstechnik Vollzeit



## Paddy1282 (12 November 2008)

Wir die Firma Elektro Heller suchen ab sofort zur Verstärkung 
unseres Teams einen 

*Elektroniker/in für Automatisierungstechnik*
(oder vergleichbare Ausbildung mit Zusatz Qualifikationen)

Ihre Aufgaben:
Erweiterung Instandsetzung Fehlersuche von sämtlichen
Industriemaschinen bei Namhaften Industriebetrieben
In der Region. Besonders Maschinen mit SPS Steuerungen

Ihr Profil
- Abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung 
- Gute Kenntnisse in SPS Anlagen
wie Simatic S5 u. S7 , Profibus 
Fehlersuche, Erweiterung, Programmierung
- Kenntnisse Schaltschrank Steuerungsbau
- Selbständiges Arbeiten 
- Kommunikationsfähig Umgang mit Kunden
- Führerschein min. Klasse B

Auf Ihre Bewerbung freut sich:
Elektro Heller GmbH, 
Östliche 71, 
75175 Pforzheim
Tel: 07231/33905 www.elektro-heller.com
info@elektro-heller.com


Noch ein paar ergänzende Worte zur Stelle neben den Programmier Aufgaben können auch Elektrische und Mechanische Reparaturen an den Maschinen anfallen wie bespw. Relais Schütze auswechseln oder Endschalter nachjustieren usw. Der Einsatzbereich ist vor Ort beim Kunden zu den Kunden zählen Galvanik, Elektro- u. Automobilzulieferer sowie eine Großgießerei.


----------

